

Show HN: 2 hour project -- help me finish it? - bmelton

I was on a completely unnecessary conference call earlier babysitting some long-running tasks, so I kicked off a side project.  The result is at loudstartup.com -- which is a tentative replacement for str's shoutstart.com (which has been taken offline, but I really needed it).<p>What I need to keep it going is:<p>- What other sites should be on the list?  I know of the obvious ones, like The Startup Foundry and The Next Web, but the list in my head is nowhere near exhaustive.<p>- What other information would you want shown on this list?
======
mikerhoads
I got this link from an HN post a while back:
[http://blog.traindom.com/places-where-to-submit-your-
startup...](http://blog.traindom.com/places-where-to-submit-your-startup-for-
coverage/)

~~~
bmelton
Beautiful. Thanks!

